# Ebay sellers



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Someone was selling a set of Ronals on ebay which were pick up only. Busted my a$$ to find a uk based courier who would pick them up and ship them to me but apparently the seller thought it was too much work and cancelled the bloody listing. :x

How come I can send and receive feedback but when someone cancels with no reason they have nothing coming to them [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

If you hadn't bought them at that point, surely he's allowed to cancel the listing at any time, isn't he?

I have to say, Ebay buyers are much worse than sellers. They're all convinced they're dealing with an actual shop that should be desperate to do business with them and grateful for their money. I've had stroppy prospective buyers insisting that I ship stuff to them, and getting angry and abusive when I say I'm not interested (I always list bulky items as collection only, for my own sanity). Then there are the incompetent hagglers, who make a ridiculously low offer, then expect to bounce back and forth a bit before meeting in the middle between the asking price and their stupid first offer.

I have a load of crap I need to sell, but I really need to psych myself up beforehand because I know I'm going to have to deal with all the self-important, entitled twats out there who think it's my job to make their lives easier.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

car / motorbike ebay buyers are the absolute worst! they simply assume they are biding to reserve it to view when they feel like it in the next few weeks and then haggle on price and conditions. The best bit of selling something like a car is the 1st comment about condition, price etc leads to a door closing in their face and immediate re-listing.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

BigBoss said:


> What do you do when you come across an unscrupulous seller?


Hunt them down and educate them with my collection of antique dental tools
Seriously tho, I just raise a dispute with Paypal/ebay and normally the outcome is favorable


----------

